# "FRAMER" need job



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My boss pulled me aside today out of the blue and said " I don't have any work for at least 4-6 weeks, you might want to find another job" I had my suspicions over the past week that this would happen, but non the less I pretty much just got laid off. I'm trying to be as proactive as I can and as fast as I can. I'v made contact with another company, but i want to explore a little further so that I don't miss out on a good opportunity. I am a residential Framer going on 8 years, and as of this year have been put into a lead position, obviously I know how to read plans, I work hard, and I make my work look good! the houses that I have framed under my watch have gone through inspection with very minimal inspection Items (3-8 minor items). I am looking for a lead position, or just a framer on the crew, thats fine too. I'm looking for 40hr a week and something long term. I don't drink or smoke, and I'm reliable for being on time. I live in South Jordan and prefer to work within the Salt lake valley. You will not regret your decision to hire me. I'v never NOT had a job sense i'v graduated highschool almost 10 years ago, so i'm a little embarrassed to post up a thread like this, but I want to keep moving forward as much as I can. if this is what I have to do then so be it. Its unfortunate that I am in this position, but I refuse to let it get me down. So if you or someone you know is looking for a skilled framer to add to your crew/business please send me a PM with contact information and always feel free to call/text me 801-712-7072, Email [email protected]..... thank you to all who take the time to read this and/or pass the info along. I hope that everyones up coming hunting season treats them as well as mine will, and I'll see you guys in the hills and out in the marsh!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck man! Don't bosses know not to lay you off until October 3rd? Then hire you back on February 1st. That's how I see anyway. There's quite a bit of residential building going on here in Tooele now.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know if you have any experience doing concrete work but if so send me a PM. We are hiring and are currently working 48 hours per week. Flatwork is winding down on the tanks that we are building but there is plenty of walls, columns and shoring and rebar to do. Work is local.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Good luck man! Don't bosses know not to lay you off until October 3rd? Then hire you back on February 1st. That's how I see anyway. There's quite a bit of residential building going on here in Tooele now.


Thanks! and yeah, there's always time to be laid off for waterfowl season right!8) hook me up with a contact out there! if the price is right then I could make that drive


----------

